# Master Ultra Thin Moon 39: A Mini Review



## Alcantara (Jan 9, 2010)

Taken from the Public Forum: My first JLC:

Please forgive the horrible iphone pic...better pics later. Stock photo:








































My review:
The first night I got this watch I stayed home and read the manual. It of course comes with certificates of authenticity as well as I purchased it from an AD. If there's anything I can say about it is that it is elegant and understated but when looked at closely, the attention to detail is remarkable. It definitely is a fingerprint magnet though.

The case is extremely thin for a automatic with moonphase and date. Different sources online say the case is actually rhodium plated, which wouldn't surprise me given it's bright appearance but I haven't been able to find anything official on that. It comes with a stainless steel tool with a small rubber pusher to adjust the date and moonphase disc. The moonphase disc comes in a deep blue and the moon and stars actually match the bright silver look of the case. Note on the rosegold model the moon and stars are also color matched. I actually prefer the stainless version of this watch. It is much cleaner and brighter than the antique look of the rosegold model. The dial is based in sunburst silver and of course reflects light outward. The hour markers are a bright silver color with angled edges that catch the light in a prism like shape, and of course each minute is a simple black dot. The second hand is in a metallic blued steel which matches the moonphase disc. The calendar function is printed around the moonphase in a ring, but every other day is a dot. At first I found it odd, but to have each day printed would make it cumbersome and busy.

This watch is about minimalism. I'm a classic type of guy. I'm young *30* but my suits follow clean traditional lines and I have a specific tailoring that I prefer. I wear pocket squares folded with a presidential square fold and crisp white shirts and subtle ties. I'm a believer in less is more. If this describes your style than the watch will fit you well. It's a perfect blend of understated design and appropriate cache that comes with the JLC name. I've had a couple of people notice it at work and they admired it's minimalist style. I enjoy how it looks with a suit or "dressier" casual wear. It's a watch that says you do well, but you're not trying to scream it at the world. For those in the know, it's a fantastic piece and conversation starter, and for those that you'd rather they not know, it's simple enough.

I wore this watch to a wedding on Sunday evening and it wore very well on the wrist, and I hardly noticed it was there. Very few people noticed it, but a couple of my buddies who are WIS noticed it immediately. It is the perfect formal occasion watch, but I do not know how well it would go with a jeans and t-shirt as it may look a bit out of place--but it could certainly be worn without looking ridiculous. (too flashy etc.)

In short this is my first real "upper echelon" piece. I'm surprised at how well it is keeping time, it doesn't appear to be gaining or losing much more than 1 second if at all, but again, I've only had it for a few days--but based on JLC's reputation this is to be expected. The watch doesn't come cheap, but after lusting after it all year, I feel that it's worth every penny.

As much as I'd like to say, "I've made it," I find myself asking "What's next?" instead. What's the next challenge? Time for a new grail--I'm open to suggestions, and I hope that I keep climbing this ladder. And it is interesting to look at my small collection and see the story that it tells about my progress over the years.

Thanks for reading. I'll try to put up some better pics as soon as my fiance comes back with my camera!


----------



## GuitarAddict (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful watch and great review. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the thoughtful and entertaining review. Congratulations on a stunning JLC.

Nigel


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice choice! Very elegant.


----------



## SGexpat (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice review, thanks for sharing it. Its an excellent formal piece.. Here are some pics of mine..


----------



## Alcantara (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice pics! Question: Did you encounter as much difficulty as I did locating one? Even the grey market seems to be either back logged or not in stock or even mentioned. I got lucky and randomly found mine.


----------



## Vinel (Aug 1, 2011)

Alcantara said:


> Nice pics! Question: Did you encounter as much difficulty as I did locating one? Even the grey market seems to be either back logged or not in stock or even mentioned. I got lucky and randomly found mine.


I have been waiting for our local AD to get one but it is still back ordered. You guys are lucky to snatch one. Congrats and thanks for the excellent review.


----------



## SGexpat (Jan 25, 2009)

I picked up mine at one of the JLC boutiques here in Singapore back in June! I felt lucky to stumble across it as a number of stores said these were back ordered.


----------



## classic28 (Sep 17, 2013)

Alcantara said:


> Taken from the Public Forum: My first JLC:
> 
> As much as I'd like to say, "I've made it," I find myself asking "What's next?" instead. What's the next challenge? Time for a new grail--I'm open to suggestions, and I hope that I keep climbing this ladder. And it is interesting to look at my small collection and see the story that it tells about my progress over the years.


Beautiful watch. I'd suggest going for the Patek Philippe Calatrava 5227 or 5296 next!


----------

